# Help with new TT decision.



## pjevolley (Jul 31, 2015)

We are not new to RVing but new to a NEW purchase..  We are looking at three different brands, Coachmen Apex 38LE, Keystone Passport 2810BH and Cruiser Shadow Cruiser 280QBS.  I really like the fact that he Coachmen uses Azdel instead of Luan.  Although all use the same press rolled walls, I just like the idea of NOT having luan.  But we like the Passport look and feel better than the Coachmen.  We haven't been able to physically look at the Shadow Cruiser since the nearest dealer is a couple hours away but we like what we see online.  
The Coachmen and the Shadow Cruiser prices are lower than the Passport by around $3k.  Price matters but is not the deciding factor.  Is the Azdel construction worth the slight lower quality interior feel and look over the Passport?  The last feature the Coachmen Apex is missing is the blackwater storage tank cleanout spray port that I see on almost ALL other RV's.  
Again, the Apex is about $3k cheaper and has the Azdel construction I prefer over luan but is lacking the blackwater cleanout and is slightly lacking in interior quality feel.  
Just looking for opinion before shelling out allot of $$$.
THANKS!!!!!


----------



## LEN (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome
Just letting you know your are being read. I just don't know anything to comment about. All I can say is quality is most of the time more money.

LEN


----------



## Mommyto2VA (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi there, We're looking at buying a Keystone Outback and am curious what you decided to do?


----------

